# Ann-Sophie Dürmeyer - See-Through beim Eurovision-Clubkonzert (19.02.15)



## GPhil (20 Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, Frau Dürmeyer hat uns am 19.02. einen astreinen Tanga-See-Through beschert, wie hier zu sehen ist:





Allerdings habe ich keine HQ-Bilder davon finden können und hoffe nun auf Eure Hilfe


----------



## Jua (24 Mai 2015)

Gibt es da echt mehr von? wäre geil!  Danke schon mal


----------



## peppone (26 Mai 2015)

Jua schrieb:


> Gibt es da echt mehr von? wäre geil!  Danke schon mal




da schließ ich mich direkt mal an


----------



## link12345 (28 Mai 2015)

Nice! Vielen Dank


----------



## kum (29 Mai 2015)

Sehr gut vielen dank


----------



## herbert1973 (1 Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Stars_Lover (18 Juni 2015)

danke für das bild, man kann den Tanga gut erkennen


----------



## Isthor (26 Juni 2015)

Keine HQ-Bilder aber SD-Videos: http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...unser-song-fuer-osterreich-19-02-2015-3x.html
Das Po-Gewackel sieht in bewegten Bildern sowieso schöner aus.


----------

